# interesting...



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eurojet once made a mani similar to that one... you know, the one that undercoverdubber bought.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> eurojet once made a mani similar to that one... you know, the one that undercoverdubber bought.


yes, I know... 

I have the other one!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome...! i didnt know they made 2 of em...

anyways... whats the point of the thread? (in a non offensive way) lol


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

somebody is working on a BT kit...


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

~kInG~ said:


> somebody is working on a BT kit...


subscribed


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

BTW, this is going to be a cast piece...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

We are doing both cast and tubular utilizing Precision Billet turbos and wastegates. Keep your eyes open


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i am listening.. when is that going to be available? and please make it smog legal for the retarded Calif state


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Dammit Eurojet! I asked about this before I ordered the header and it wasn't a project. Now you say it is. I got dibs on first kit. 

You just made my day! 

E


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

VWShocker said:


> Dammit Eurojet! I asked about this before I ordered the header and it wasn't a project. Now you say it is. I got dibs on first kit.
> 
> You just made my day!
> 
> E



We have been going back and forth on the subject for a while. I think we were just too early when we first did the manifolds. Seems like the 2.5L crowd is now ready for a proper turbo kit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

The plan for now will be to produce this kit to be budget based...Meaning, you'll be able to enter (These are JUST ESTIMATES!!) around $2600-$3000 and option it out to $5000 or so depending on internals, intake manifold, etc. We'll have a non-intercooled base kit and then offer the FMIC and on and on...You'll also be able to start with a base tune that will be VERY conservative due to the weak stock pistons, and then after those are replaced the sky is pretty much the limit. :thumbup:

This thread is a bit premature as we're just beginning the build, but we hope to have the kit running and working out the kinks by the end of July to mid-August.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be waiting patiently for this...


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

subbed - the grocery getter could use a little more ooomph


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

subscribing. was researching parts for airride at about $3,000. turbo trumps airride :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eurojet, you know that i love you guys...

but... weak internals?? josh at nls claims to have been doing over 7500 rpms on a daily basis with no issues... same goes for most of 2.5T guys... all on stock internals..

anyways, is it safe to say that unitronic will be doing the software and you guys hardware??? if so.. HELL YES! lol...


i still stay NA, but it looks AMAZING FUN!

edit:

2.5T guys are not doing over 7500, but i meant to say, they are turbo'ed on stock internals.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> 2.5T guys are not doing over 7500, but i meant to say, they are turbo'ed on stock internals.


What are their power levels? We are looking to make about 500 wheel on our car.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What are their power levels? We are looking to make about 500 wheel on our car.


ohh... that changes EVERYTHING.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking to make about 500 wheel on our car.


Whats going on w/the rest of the drive train? 

Should be good fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Not sure yet but obv a clutch. We have pistons and rods on order at the moment. Im sure once we get closer we will figure out what else we are going to do.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

im in the same boat as the other guy. just ordered my headers a while back. no biggie. might have the option of trading some stuff for a c2 stg 2. will still buy the EJ intake mani when they are being produced again for this kit.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> W Seems like the 2.5L crowd is now ready for a proper turbo kit


oh we are ready  . Can you give us an ETA? or ETC estimate time of completion. Will it matter if I have Tip


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Definately in for this one. Car's paid off in 2 months then i want it spooling


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We have been going back and forth on the subject for a while. I think we were just too early when we first did the manifolds. Seems like the 2.5L crowd is now ready for a proper turbo kit


You know I've got nothing but love you guys. ****, I practically talk to you guys every day. :laugh:

Let me know when you're ready to test at altitude. This is the kit I'm going with. How about this little tidbit of information, I'll even test your kit on E85. 

-E


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The plan for now will be to produce this kit to be budget based...Meaning, you'll be able to enter (These are JUST ESTIMATES!!) around $2600-$3000 and option it out to $5000 or so depending on internals, intake manifold, etc. We'll have a non-intercooled base kit and then offer the FMIC and on and on...You'll also be able to start with a base tune that will be VERY conservative due to the weak stock pistons, and then after those are replaced the sky is pretty much the limit. :thumbup:
> 
> This thread is a bit premature as we're just beginning the build, but we hope to have the kit running and working out the kinks by the end of July to mid-August.



This is so awesome to hear. I like this idea that you guys have and i think it'll allow more people to be boosted now that don't have 5 grand for C2 kit like me and we can keep building it up. i love it!


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

didnt you guys start a hardware only kit just before you first released the header, is this project going to be based on the same kit you had started before?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Golf_Gr said:


> didnt you guys start a hardware only kit just before you first released the header, is this project going to be based on the same kit you had started before?


According to EJ it is going to be similar... the cast manifold shown above was made based off the original tubular manifold, but as per EJ "we might swap a few odds and ends in regards to discharge placement, turbo, and small bits..."

I know that the mani I have (with th DP) was designed to be used with a GT30 turbine, this time around they're basing the kit using a Precision Turbo unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

~kInG~ said:


> According to EJ it is going to be similar... the cast manifold shown above was made based off the original tubular manifold, but as per EJ "we might swap a few odds and ends in regards to discharge placement, turbo, and small bits..."
> 
> I know that the mani I have (with th DP) was designed to be used with a GT30 turbine, this time around they're basing the kit using a Precision Turbo unit.


Thats pretty much it :thumbup: We are looking to run the new Billet Precision turbos however im sure if you are dead set on something Garrett we can make it happen. The Precision stuff has a lof of advantages being billet wheeled, offering a journal bearing and ball bearing for the turbo you decided to run, and the ball bearing turbos dont run coolant lines. No more need for more expensive coolant lines and fittings. They are also out flowing everything out at the moment. Their new 46mm wastegates are cheaper than the Tial MVR 44s. I could go on and on but you guys get the point 

Pic of a BB 6262 Billet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this ^^ is why i always wake up thinking..

should i make the car "spool" or keep it NA?

now, i cant close my mouth...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

subscribed. Cannot wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

Weak stock internals? isn't there someone making 400 hp @ 22 psi on stock internals?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Dantoweed60 said:


> Weak stock internals? isn't there someone making 400 hp @ 22 psi on stock internals?



Im sure there is out there but I think the general consensus is trying to keep the car as reliable as possible as a daily driver at the same time. This is speaking strictly from a reasoning perspective, not any mechanical knowledge lol. Also cheap turbo kit=more people with turbos, so hopefully once that materializes we'll have a pretty good idea of how the 2.5s maintain over time with the TC.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Dantoweed60 said:


> Weak stock internals? isn't there someone making 400 hp @ 22 psi on stock internals?


Where?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Joel-

Called the shop today. Sounds like perfect timing for me on this kit. Hurry up and get the N/A header out to me so I can rape it at the track and then get it off in time for the turbo kit. Good talking to you guys today. Like I said on the phone, let me know when my deposit is due. 

Keep up the kick ass work guys!! :beer:

-Erich


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I know on the older 12v vrs both supercharged and trurbo will eat the teeth on the trans. I am guessing a boosted 2.5 that is in the 500whp range will have the tourqe pretty high too. Does any one know what the limits are to the stock parts both the engine and trans?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

opcorn: Subscribed


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i've read of automatics 2.5T, reving up to 300 whp. sometimes, you need to get level10.com's differential.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

my friend is an auto c2 stg2. nice looking kit great reliability. havent talked to him how his trans is tho so no comments avail there.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The plan for now will be to produce this kit to be budget based...Meaning, you'll be able to enter (These are JUST ESTIMATES!!) around $2600-$3000 and option it out to $5000 or so depending on internals, intake manifold, etc. We'll have a non-intercooled base kit and then offer the FMIC and on and on...You'll also be able to start with a base tune that will be VERY conservative due to the weak stock pistons, and then after those are replaced the sky is pretty much the limit. :thumbup:
> 
> This thread is a bit premature as we're just beginning the build, but we hope to have the kit running and working out the kinks by the end of July to mid-August.


What's the power target for the entry-level kit? A rough estimate is fine. I assume these kits are going to be at least competitive with C2 when it comes to price/performance.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*pictars...*






























Eurojet Development Inc said:


> We'll integrate the Wastegate tomorrow. But, we're about 8-10 weeks out on the casting molds.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice! I'd be (very) happy with a very responsive and fast reving 325whp. I love the way this Mine's Skyline revs and responds and anything like that would be a big win.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Jon1983 said:


> What's the power target for the entry-level kit? A rough estimate is fine. I assume these kits are going to be at least competitive with C2 when it comes to price/performance.


Well we plan on running a Precision 5557 billet. Its rated at 450hp but tune wise will be about 300whp. That leaves a lot of room to grow once you upgrade internals


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

~kInG~ said:


> Originally Posted by Eurojet Development Inc
> We'll integrate the Wastegate tomorrow. But, we're about 8-10 weeks out on the casting molds.


It would be cool if you casted pems or standoffs on a couple of the runners so you could cleanly install a heat shield.

you could even design a nice EJ one :thumbup:


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

Any ideas if there is going to be a tune with the kit or is just going to be a hardware kit and we get to choose the type of tune


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

undercoverdubber said:


> It would be cool if you casted pems or standoffs on a couple of the runners so you could cleanly install a heat shield.
> 
> you could even design a nice EJ one :thumbup:


Like the one we made for the 2.0T kit?









We've actually changed the one on the 2.0T to something a bit more subtle, but its def something that we can/should do...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Golf_Gr said:


> Any ideas if there is going to be a tune with the kit or is just going to be a hardware kit and we get to choose the type of tune


It will be a turn-key kit with Unitronic SW.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Like the one we made for the 2.0T kit?
> 
> 
> We've actually changed the one on the 2.0T to something a bit more subtle, but its def something that we can/should do...:thumbup:


Yep... looking real good guys :thumbup:


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

bump for any updates


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Golf_Gr said:


> bump for any updates


Just some boring stuff...We adjusted the manifold prototype for WG placement and we're making an FMIC mate up to the front without cutting or trimming. Other than that, we're plugging along.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

GrkPranksta69 said:


> opcorn: Subscribed


this


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> we're making an FMIC mate up to the front without cutting or trimming. Other than that, we're plugging along.


 :thumbup: ...finally a FMIC for rabbits that wont require to chop up most of the bumper


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So will the FMIC you guys are developing fit a jetta bumper too? Idk if the rabbit and jetta bumpers differ that much


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I know you guys aren't coping c2 in anyway, but I just hope I don't have to worry about being to low while being boosted...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

pennsydubbin said:


> So will the FMIC you guys are developing fit a jetta bumper too? Idk if the rabbit and jetta bumpers differ that much


It should work on both without a problem. 

As for being too low, we still need to work out the discharge section. Its a lot tighter than the 2.0T.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

bumping this so it wont die out like every other thread that has to do with something being made for the rabbit....EJ :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good bump. 

i just wanted to ask... even thou i'll call in tomorrow... 

i DONT want 300 whp anymore... i just want a quick spooling turbo, that i can rely on. i drive about 3k miles a month... and maybe more in the future... 

i know that horsepower is never lost... and that 300 would be fun... but will there be an option to do something around 250ish to the wheels? 

my only "true" never changing plan with the car is to be able to ride it with my grand kids... i really want to get old and have my MKV. so, i dont want to be worring about effing my internals, my tranny (auto), my torque converter, and the list goes on.... 

so.. just wondering.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ go hard or go home....:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

thygreyt said:


> good bump.
> 
> i just wanted to ask... even thou i'll call in tomorrow...
> 
> ...


 with a good tune internals should not even be a concern, but with higher tq especially in a smaller turbo that would have a more dramatic tq spike............... then I would worry about the trans


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

EJ haven't heard from you guys in 2 weeks now. Any updates for us?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

We have been updating our facebook


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

wow 300hp for the entry level kit.... 

$2500-3k

and your in WA?

need a test car? :laugh: 

I want n/a... but that really is an unbeatable bank for the buck if it is near that range


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't believe in facebook... :sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the way i look at it... thir K04 is $2850.. for the WHOLE thing.

so, for the 2.5 it would be "around" the same... parts would be the same, but they would be made for the 25.

anyways, i am assuming that the intercooler and the throttle boddy upgrade would be offered as well...

so, thats 2850+software (around 700)+options and we are looking at a KIT for less than 4k. WITH SOFTWARE.

in my book, not bad...! and we would be making a LOT of hp more than C2's kit. for less money.

so, props to the people.

http://www.eurojetracing.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MK5K04


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

if the starting price is 3k for a kit i think im in love with EJ.....(no ****)


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

highly anticipating results:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2009)

Do it! (insert picture of ben stiller from starsky and hutch)


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

Just want to let you know there is one more interested. 

With Unitronic backing the software I hope this will be able to work with the 09+ cars. I'll keep an eye on your updates.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

just a question for EJ, in your pictures on fb the wastegate port seems to be a v-band style can you confirm that


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm 99% sure it's a V-band.

The one I have ("pre-production") is like this...


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

this is getting better with every update, i think the time has come for me to get boosted.... :thumbup: Ej


----------

